# Question about Sibelius Student



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I wonder if anyone could help here, please. I have linked up my Casio electric piano to SS and it records what I play but leaves the score an absolute mess, plus it doesn't play back coherently enough compared to what I actually played.

I've searched for a way to clean things up, but to no avail. So does anyone happen to know a method to correct these issues?

Thank you


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it quantising your input? That may be the problem.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

beetzart said:


> I wonder if anyone could help here, please. I have linked up my Casio electric piano to SS and it records what I play but leaves the score an absolute mess, plus it doesn't play back coherently enough compared to what I actually played.
> 
> I've searched for a way to clean things up, but to no avail. So does anyone happen to know a method to correct these issues?
> 
> Thank you


No idea about Student, but I remember a similar problem on S3 a while back. I solved it by not using the keyboard to compose. You can still play into it to try out your ideas and then write them in the usual way.


----------



## OldKen (Aug 9, 2012)

I've had more frustration from improvising MIDI input to Sibelius via 2 unsuitable keyboards than I care to recall. This was particularly so when I switched from Windows XP to Windows 7. Then I bought a Midi keyboard from Maplins (Ion, Key 49) - a little over £40 - and I have never looked back. It does everything I will ever need and with accessible extension buttons covers the entire piano keyboard range. No set up problems - Sibelius recogizes it directly it boots up.

OldKen


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

probably something with the overdubbing and voice input. Need to put it on something other than voice 1 and to avoid those 16th notes for everything go from replace to overdub.

note input > flexi time > flexi time options


----------

